# Online Texas Holdem - 5 Cigar Buy-in



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok...we used to do this sometime last year. This was a blast. Heres how this works.


We all pledge 5 sticks (no dog rockets)
We all meet at a certain time on the online private poker room. Currently PokerRoom.com, but subject to change as updates are done.
We all have to have a play account and program installed on our computer
We meet at assigned time and play until someone wins it all.
Once winner is determined, we all send out 5 sticks to the winner.
We use skype to communicate with each other while we play poker...usually audio, due to screen space needed for video and poker.
Maximum of 10 players can play each week. More than one room may be developed and each room can have up to 10 total players.
Each room must have someone responsible for setting up and running the game.
Anyone welching on the 5 sticks will not be allowed to play a second time. NO EXCEPTIONS.

OK.

thats basically the rules.

So Im thinking tomorrow at 9:00 pm EST...we can make this a weekly thing or just occasionally. There is no set group yet so each time its open anyone can join. Please understand that ALL "runners up" MUST send 5 cigars to the winner within two days from event...For instance. Tues night event...Cigars MUST be in the mail by Thursday for a Saturday Delivery. USPS Priority mail.

Skype is a free service that you need to setup and download to your computer. It is free of charge, but you need a mic and ear phones to communicate. You DO NOT NEED to have skype to play, but its pretty cool to talk to each other.

Ill sign up the first 9 players. I will be one of them so thats why 9 and not 10. Any questions, please PM me or email me at mrgatorman at gmail dot com.

This should be a fun time and use tonite to set up both pieces of software. PokerRoom.com and skype if desired.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Yikes, I am in a study class for my Captain's exam Tues & Wed until 10. Sounds fun! Hopefully we can do it another day.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

If we dont have at least 5...well postpone.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am in I think if this becomes regular we should have a new member "host" it every week and work out a time on tue wed or thurs so we can rotate the times so everyone has an opportunity. I will post my skype info when I get it set up later tomorrow.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Great idea!



Ecto1 said:


> I am in I think if this becomes regular we should have a new member "host" it every week and work out a time on tue wed or thurs so we can rotate the times so everyone has an opportunity. I will post my skype info when I get it set up later tomorrow.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Could we start at 9:30 est?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great idea...I might be able to play tomorrow, I will let you know.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm playing a real poker game tomorrow across the street, maybe next time...


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be down for it another time. Tomorrow doesn't work since I am getting ready for family coming and visiting. I am always in for Poker when time is available. This sounds like a GREAT IDEA!!!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun, but I've got a lot on my plate right now. A little farther in the future and I can probably play for sure.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm going to my B&M tonight. I would love to play another time. i don't have skype. you would have to help me with that


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Again, I'm all in for this but not next week.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm in for this. I'll try to get set uyp with an account today sometime.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I guess I'll need Skype too? and some sort of a microphone?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

i'd be more than excited to get in on this when the time/date works out that i can, but this first sitting, i am out. also, might have to get in touch with someone skype-savvy, as i haven't used it since it's beta stages many moons ago...


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You don't need it, its just fun if you have it.



Wunderdawg said:


> I guess I'll need Skype too? and some sort of a microphone?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Is this happening still Bill?


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in. Will check back when I'm off work at 6.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

gah I have plans tonight but I want to get in on this. I remember the old games. Fun times!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I would like to join in as well...sounds like a lot of fun!!! I need to install the programs too. This is a bad week since it's a holiday week, so maybe if still possible I can join in a round or two down the road.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am still in for tonight just looks like webshould wait a week


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Jldude12345 is down for it too if it happens


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

htown said:


> Jldude12345 is down for it too if it happens


Yes I'm in!!!:leph:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I think Bill has forgotten about this.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Im in just need to download the stuff


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ok, I've got it downloaded and I'm ready. Is this going to happen tonight?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

my skype account is ector.garcia if anyone wants to test this out add me as a contact and make a call


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

well, I havent got skype, but I do have poker room


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya I downloaded poker room. I always used party poker


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

OK i will be on as soon as we finish dinner should be aroung 9 pm eastern. Think I am going to light a good one up for this.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm ready to play


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm ready


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like we have enough players...

Ill get the table set up


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool I may not be on skype untill coser to 9:30 pm due to might be playing and eating for the first 30 minutes


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

ROOM NAME - mrgatorman's HE

My skype name - mrgatorman

Go to the table and pick a seat...DO NOT SIT YET.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ok where am I going to find it.....tourny?......private?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Current Players signed to play...

htown
Ecto1
Wunderdawg
CigarMan Phil
JLDUDE12345 
mrgatorman
Woodson


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Its private table.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

all i see are real money tables......am i dense or something?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Click on CASH GAMES button on the top of the window...

Click on the PRIVATE tab...

Look for mrgatorman HE table.


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking for mrgatorman's HE but not seeing it... lil help?


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

me neither


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Theres a set of green buttons along the top...

"quick seat" "cash games" "tournaments" " cashier" " support"

Click on the cash games button

then tabs show up....

Texas Holdem Omaha 7 Card Stud 5 card draw private...

Click on Private

look under the table column for mrgatorman HE


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

I see mikeywests and momourn... but no mrgatorman. ... screen name is Woodson77.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I think you need to scroll further...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

is anybody sitting?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Try again...I did something different in the setup...


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

no luck yet


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

poker room.com right?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

do not see the table I am a dork


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im not sure why this is not working like it should...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

pokerroom.com


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry guys it keeps directing me to the cash games


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

i just made a table....wunderdawg7 .........anybody else see it?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

it is a cash game...but play money


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

ok...i may have to revisit this...i used it before, but maybe they changed some things...


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

i see wunderdogs table


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You all have your 1000 dollars in play money?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

then lets go there.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am in


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

me too


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

anyone esle


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

where is it


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

cash games, private, play money, wunderdawg7


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

You have to switch the drop down from REAL to PLAY money... thats the key

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

have accepted Iphone, woodson77,......let me know the screen names so i know who to let in


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you activate the chat for the table Wunderdawg?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

working with mrgatorman tring to get on


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

i'm trying


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok...need to investigate theis further...


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Cash game

next row private

next row, first menu, select play

look for wunderdawg7's


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

This needs a fine tuning


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im going to officially postpone this...

Talking with Ecto...im going to try another site. Its possible that were not all on the same server. Ecto recommended Party Poker and Ill work on that too. 

Sorry for the let down. hopefully I can rectify it.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think this could be great we just need to adjust the screws on the machine so it runs like dream. I am in for the next one.


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for setting this up... we'll get it right next timne... until then, Ill play ya for a bit!


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr Gatorman... I think you've played before... :biggrin:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*good game guys*

Im in for the next game too.:smoke:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I am down for next time


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm in too. I wonder why we couldnt chat last night. Any Ideas? Oh and next time, I think we should list your screen names so we will know who to let in.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Im in again just tell me when


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

id be interested in this if the time frame fits my schedule. let me know
thanks!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

is it always going to be a tuesday? if it's not a tuesday night, then i'll play.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good, I need to get Skype on my computer. I am in.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Last night was fun but we couldnt chat:angry: and non cigar livers were joining in.
I will do some research on a few other sites.:helloooo:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

FI...when we did this before, there was another guy setting it up. he suggested hollywood Poker as it worked for us about a year ago. As some already know, they update those sites very regularly. Its quite possible the mechanism that allowed us to work on the site as it did may have changed or I may have no knowledge on how to get there. 

im going to work on this too for kicks and grinns.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I usually play on party poker, but couldn't figure out how to set up a private game.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Full tilt is a nice site as well


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Can we still do this??


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey gang, I wanted to bump this up and see if we could get a game up sooner than later.

Mr Gatorman?


Thanks,

Woodson


----------

